
Amazon launches Houston web services hub as city looks to boost tech sector - lil-scamp
https://www.houstonchronicle.com/business/article/Amazon-launches-Houston-web-services-hub-as-city-14189045.php
======
RNeff
Texas cannot be a high tech hub until it prohibits non-compete agreements.
With non-compete agreements, startups can start, but cannot grow.

